# Goodbye Connor



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

The house feels incredibly quite today. This morning I said goodbye to the dog who owned my heart and a good part of my soul. Connor was an indomitable spirit, a larger than life kind of dog with a presence about him that was indescribable. My constant shadow. He challenged me, amused me, frustrated me, made me a better dog person, but most of all he loved me and I loved him. He just had this way about him, he could be a complete dumbass and still be wonderful at the same time. He wasn’t my show dog, no that just didn’t fit him, but he was my everything and I am going to miss his big heart, his big head, his big presence, his big smile, his boundless energy, and his exuberance for life. He taught you to live in the moment because nothing else really matters, enjoy the small things, and cherish that someone special while they are here. 
Goodbye my big baby boy, I love you, I miss you, and I will see you again.
Sunflower’s Immortal of Dilquin OFA “Connor” 
Feb.25, 2003 - Jan.14, 20013


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Rest in peace beautiful boy


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Rest in peace , Connor..And wishing peace for you as well


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace Connor


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Connor.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

condolences to you & your family :hugs:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Rest in Puppy Paradise, Connor. What a handsome dog, so sorry. :rip:


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss Run free gorgeous Connor.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

RIP handsome  I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss ofyour beautiful boy Connor. Run free Connor run free.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Rest in Peace sweet boy.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I hate that empty house feeling. Thanks for having the courage to share his story and photo.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss. So glad you had such a special boy in your life.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace, Connor.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. He looked like a lovely dog.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

bless your heart beautiful boy connor. i'm so sorry for your loss. perhaps some day, when the time is right, you'll look into another pair of eyes and be smitten. they are all so incredibly special. take care.


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you everyone for you condolences on the loss of our Connor. From Debbie, Kenna and Molly (the girls).


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I am so very sorry. He was a beautiful, beautiful boy.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, run free precious boy, run free. :rip:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Rest in Peace, Conner.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. It sounds like he was a real character.
Sheilah


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Conner was very handsome. And he seems to me to have a very wise and understanding look about him.

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, RIP big boy


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

R.I.P Connor you will be missed


----------

